# Razer Black Widow Ultimate 2013 leuchtet nicht mehr!



## Beni19 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute ! 
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Black Widow Tastatur.
Seit ich gestern meinen PC gestartet habe, leuchten die Tasten nicht mehr (bzw die Bodenplatte).
Natürlich ist das nicht so schlimm, es stört ja auch nicht aber ich hätte schon gerne das grüne Licht zurück ^^.
Ich habe die neuste Version von Razer Synapse und auch sonst die neusten Treiber (auch Windoof Updates gemacht).
Hab auch schon die 2 USB Kabel der Tastatur festgemacht und auch bei den Audiokabeln der Tastatur (auch wenn ich diese Funktion eigentlich nicht nutze) ist mir nichts aufgefallen 
Hat jemand von euch diese Tastatur und kennt das Problem?
Übrigens bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die LED´s nicht kaputt sind, da gestern wärend dem Skyrim zocken die Tastatur kurz (etwa 5 Minuten) wieder geleuchtet hat (bis ich dann meinen PC aufgrund eines Updates neustarten musste)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,danke schon mal !


----------



## herbyka (18. Dezember 2013)

meine G510 war letztens auch dunkel!
 Erst nur mal andere USB-Steckplätze probiert, war jedes mal nur für 1-2Sek. beleuchtet, dann gleich wieder dunkel. 
 Erst alles an Software von der Tastatur deinstalliert und neu installieren hat geholfen.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (19. Dezember 2013)

so ging meine black widow auch kaputt. erst fiel das licht in unregelmäßigen abständen aus, dann konnte man nicht mehr tippen, später gab es dann - sofern sie mal funktioniert hat - mischung aus den aussetzern u. doppel/dreifach buchstaben.


habs entsorgt.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## herbyka (19. Dezember 2013)

meine G510 lüppt wieder wie am ersten Tag seit dem!


----------

